# Do you listen to metal?



## Chocofruit (Feb 14, 2016)

Just two simple questions, *Do you listen to metal* and *What's your opinion on metal*? Regarding the first question, I'm expecting most answers to be "_No._" since I see alot of those asian pop guys and girls around. But if you listen to metal, link a song or three! And if you don't listen to metal, give one a try and see how you like it or dislike it.

The first song I'm linking is from a death metal band, it's called Cannibal Corpse. Alot of people critisize this song on its vocals. But I like them. The vocals are deep growls. 



Spoiler: Cannibal Corpse - Hammer Smashed Face











The second song I'm linking is more of a slow and heavy metal song, it's called Don't Tread on Me, and it's written and performed by Metallica. That might be a bit more popular of a name than Cannibal Corpse.



Spoiler: Metallica - Don't Tread on Me











The third song I'm linking is a fast and heavy song by SLAYER, its name is Postmortem. This is my favourite out of these songs. 



Spoiler: Slayer - Postmortem


----------



## seliph (Feb 14, 2016)

You know it's possible to like both metal and kpop lol.

I listen to it more than any other genre but I don't really talk about it because metalheads are generally annoying.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 14, 2016)

_*"Do you listen to metal"*_
No

*"What's your opinion on metal"*
No.


----------



## Chocofruit (Feb 14, 2016)

nvll said:


> You know it's possible to like both metal and kpop lol.
> 
> I listen to it more than any other genre but I don't really talk about it because metalheads are generally annoying.



True, alot metal heads have a stick up their butt, and get mad whenever somone just LISTENS to different kinds of metal.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 14, 2016)

some old like early-mid 70s ones ye otherwise not much rly..


----------



## seliph (Feb 14, 2016)

Chocofruit said:


> True, alot metal heads have a stick up their butt, and get mad whenever somone just LISTENS to different kinds of metal.



Exactly. Like I'll be honest the only band out of the big 4 I still like (as in still enjoy the newer stuff they put out) is Anthrax and omg the responses I get when I say that.

Plus a lot of them are really bigoted and sexist without even knowing it, the amount of them I've run into who whine about not having a girlfriend, but then turning around to say something dumb like "Girls who wear makeup aren't real metalheads!" is ridiculous.

Back on topic though I mainly listen to black, power, thrash, folk, and doom.


----------



## Chocofruit (Feb 14, 2016)

nvll said:


> Exactly. Like I'll be honest the only band out of the big 4 I still like (as in still enjoy the newer stuff they put out) is Anthrax and omg the responses I get when I say that.
> 
> Plus a lot of them are really bigoted and sexist without even knowing it, the amount of them I've run into who whine about not having a girlfriend, but then turning around to say something dumb like "Girls who wear makeup aren't real metalheads!" is ridiculous.
> 
> Back on topic though I mainly listen to black, power, thrash, folk, and doom.



Nice, I never really listened to Anthrax thoroughly, so I don't have an opinion on them yet. But the one song I have heard is pretty good.

And yeah, about metalheads being bigoted, not many people here will get this, but I'll write it anyway... "White wine"

I mostly listen to Thrash-, Groove-, Death- & Black Metal. I was at an underground concert just yesterday actually, and I found out I kind of like the Core genres of metal. I've never listened to them, but the guys who were playing were pretty darn good.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 14, 2016)

I don't really listen to it but I honestly like it sometimes.
I just prefer rock, mainly alternative.


----------



## seliph (Feb 14, 2016)

Chocofruit said:


> Nice, I never really listened to Anthrax thoroughly, so I don't have an opinion on them yet. But the one song I have heard is pretty good.
> 
> And yeah, about metalheads being bigoted, not many people here will get this, but I'll write it anyway... "White wine"
> 
> I mostly listen to Thrash-, Groove-, Death- & Black Metal. I was at an underground concert just yesterday actually, and I found out I kind of like the Core genres of metal. I've never listened to them, but the guys who were playing were pretty darn good.



If you wanna get into Anthrax most people will probably recommend their Among The Living album, it's really good.

That Phil Anselmo drama tho

Most of my friends are into death and while I don't mind it I'm _very_ picky with it, a lot of dm bands have drums that give me a headache within 20 seconds so I can't even listen if I wanted to lol. Also a lot of the vocals sound the same to me, so most of the death metal I listen to is a combination of death + something else, usually blackened death like Behemoth.


----------



## Bowie (Feb 14, 2016)

It's not my favourite genre, but yes.


----------



## jiny (Feb 14, 2016)

No I don't


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 14, 2016)

I pretty much listen to every sub-genre of rock, so yes. I just don't like screamo metal. I like to hear singers sing, not growl.

Iron Maiden is probably my favorite metal band.


----------



## Envy (Feb 14, 2016)

I do not. Generally I do not like my music too heavy. Once you add in the screaming vocals it is plain unlistenable to me.


----------



## Mariah (Feb 14, 2016)

I used to listen to thrash but that was years ago.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 14, 2016)

I used to, I can't remember the bands name but they did a song called nymphetamine I think it was. Think that's how it's spelt at least. I have a very diverse taste in music, I only had a problem with the 'you can't like other songs and like metal/rock' when u was at school.
People in general don't tend to bother. You like what you like after all


----------



## seliph (Feb 14, 2016)

LinkToTheWorld said:


> I used to, I can't remember the bands name but they did a song called nymphetamine I think it was. Think that's how it's spelt at least. I have a very diverse taste in music, I only had a problem with the 'you can't like other songs and like metal/rock' when u was at school.
> People in general don't tend to bother. You like what you like after all



Cradle of Filth?
I don't mind some of their stuff either


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 14, 2016)

honestly, i've never enjoyed metal. it's just a bit too much screaming and drums and stuff for me hahaha :>


----------



## Chocofruit (Feb 14, 2016)

nvll said:


> If you wanna get into Anthrax most people will probably recommend their Among The Living album, it's really good.
> 
> That Phil Anselmo drama tho
> 
> Most of my friends are into death and while I don't mind it I'm _very_ picky with it, a lot of dm bands have drums that give me a headache within 20 seconds so I can't even listen if I wanted to lol. Also a lot of the vocals sound the same to me, so most of the death metal I listen to is a combination of death + something else, usually blackened death like Behemoth.



I'll try listening to the album sometime. 

I'm the only one out of my friends into black metal, and only one of them expect me is into death metal, but I don't mind it at all. And I totally get the thing with the drums not because I don't like the drums, but because I'm a drummer, and Death metal drums are, fast, and very hard to play.

Also have you ever been to any metal concert? The only BIG metal concert I've been to was a concert with T?r, but they play here all the time, I live in the Faroe Islands. But as I said, I was in a underground metal concert yesterday, and there was a moshpit, and it was awesome!


----------



## seliph (Feb 14, 2016)

Chocofruit said:


> I'll try listening to the album sometime.
> 
> I'm the only one out of my friends into black metal, and only one of them expect me is into death metal, but I don't mind it at all. And I totally get the thing with the drums not because I don't like the drums, but because I'm a drummer, and Death metal drums are, fast, and very hard to play.
> 
> Also have you ever been to any metal concert? The only BIG metal concert I've been to was a concert with T?r, but they play here all the time, I live in the Faroe Islands. But as I said, I was in a underground metal concert yesterday, and there was a moshpit, and it was awesome!



I've been to a lot of concerts. I used to go all the time but I don't go as much anymore, partially because not many bands I really like are coming around but mostly because like I said, metalheads are exhausting to be around for me. I've seen Tyr 3 times now though. The biggest concert I went to was a two-day festival years ago that had the entire big 4 with the exception of Metallica along with a bunch of other bands.
The next ones I may or may not go to are a Ne Obliviscaris one in March and a Behemoth one in April. I wouldn't mind seeing Taake this month but I'd rather not be without my friend at black metal concerts.
My friend wants me to go with him to Amon Amarth in April but I don't really care for them at all oops


----------



## Trip (Feb 14, 2016)

Do I like it?
Nerp
What's my opinion?
idek


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Feb 14, 2016)

I love Alternative, but I don't really dig Metal.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 14, 2016)

nvll said:


> Cradle of Filth?
> I don't mind some of their stuff either



Yes!!
Thank you for that, I was going to google it earlier and forgot all about it.
There was a few others I liked too....it was 10 years or so ago since I last listened to them now though. Might check them out in a bit, see if I can still remember what I liked


----------



## Taka (Feb 14, 2016)

Nah, not really. I mean, I would and have, but I like trance and alternative the most. I also like a variety of Vocaloid songs but those come in all genres.


----------



## seliph (Feb 14, 2016)

LinkToTheWorld said:


> Yes!!
> Thank you for that, I was going to google it earlier and forgot all about it.
> There was a few others I liked too....it was 10 years or so ago since I last listened to them now though. Might check them out in a bit, see if I can still remember what I liked



I hardly listen to them anymore really, if I do it's their old stuff that comes up when my music's on shuffle which isn't bad.
Though I was obsessed with them in like 8th-9th grade so they kinda remind me of my cringey phase :v


----------



## Saylor (Feb 14, 2016)

I've never been able to get into metal but it could just be that I haven't found any artists I'm interested in yet! I know it encompasses tons of different subgenres and I haven't listened to many of them at all, so maybe I haven't given it a fair shot yet.


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm not really that into metal. I just.. don't like the sound. I like more soft sounding songs like hymns.


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 14, 2016)

Not really no, I find it hard to listen to at times. It's just quite aggressive, and I mostly listen to music to relax and to cheer myself up, so I suppose it's not for me. THAT being said, my friend introduced me to The Birthday Massacre a few years ago and I really love some of their songs and I guess they'd be classed as metal? Idk, they come under some really obscure music genre and in all honesty I'm not very knowledgable about music but anyway, I'll link you to one of my favourite songs by them. 



Spoiler











There are a few songs that are a little bit shouty at times, but I don't mind that too much, I think Chibi has a really lovely voice so even if she's shouting it's still nice to listen to...


----------



## Mariah (Feb 14, 2016)

Celestefey said:


> Not really no, I find it hard to listen to at times. It's just quite aggressive, and I mostly listen to music to relax and to cheer myself up, so I suppose it's not for me. THAT being said, my friend introduced me to The Birthday Massacre a few years ago and I really love some of their songs and I guess they'd be classed as metal? Idk, they come under some really obscure music genre and in all honesty I'm not very knowledgable about music but anyway, I'll link you to one of my favourite songs by them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, that is not metal. At all.


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 14, 2016)

Mariah said:


> No, that is not metal. At all.



The example I showed wasn't so much but if you actually took some time out to listen to their other songs you'd probably agree they were more metal-y. I just linked my fav song.


----------



## seliph (Feb 14, 2016)

For everyone saying it's too aggressive for them, try listening to Alcest: (x) (x)

There's plenty of more mellow metal bands but they're probably my favourite.


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 14, 2016)

I used to listen to bands that were considered like....metalcore? or deathcore? I really have no clue about genres but I never listened to actual metal bands. Anyway just because someone's into kpop doesn't mean they don't listen to any other genre of music.


----------



## Mariah (Feb 14, 2016)

Celestefey said:


> The example I showed wasn't so much but if you actually took some time out to listen to their other songs you'd probably agree they were more metal-y. I just linked my fav song.



No, I actually used to listen to that band in middle school. They're not metal.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 14, 2016)

aleonhart said:


> I used to listen to bands that were considered like....metalcore? or deathcore? I really have no clue about genres but I never listened to actual metal bands. Anyway just because someone's into kpop doesn't mean they don't listen to any other genre of music.



Exactly. I listen to Kpop myself, but I also listen to alternative/grunge, so...


----------



## Lumira (Feb 14, 2016)

i don't really like metal, but that's just my own opinion. if you love it, great for you


----------



## Llust (Feb 14, 2016)

i used to listen to it a lot during my scene phase. im not saying theres anything wrong with it, i even still listen occasionally, but it's not my favorite genre anymore


----------



## Kaziga (Feb 14, 2016)

Mariah said:


> No, I actually used to listen to that band in middle school. They're not metal.



 Yeah they're not. They're classified more in the rock genres like new wave or gothic rock/electronic rock.

Anyway
I love metal, heavy metal, metalcore, deathcore, rock, and it goes on and on down the bunny hole of different genres.
I've always loved "harder" music but as I've gotten older I have opened up a lot to other genres, I guess when I was a young teenager I liked a lot of dark music because I was in a dark place, and it helped me. Now that I'm a little less in that rut I've opened up to just about every genre of music, aside from country and dubstep, cannot stand those two.
But yeah. Metal is and always will be my life. ♥


----------



## Tao (Feb 14, 2016)

nvll said:


> I listen to it more than any other genre but I don't really talk about it because metalheads are generally annoying.



Pretty much my thoughts, except I would use harsher words to describe the typical metal fan than 'annoying'. 


I would say melodic death metal, thrash, heavy and stuff mixed with EDM (dunno if that specifically has a genre, never bothered to look) are what I listen to most, but I like something of most sub genres (bar a few exceptions).


----------



## meowlerrz (Feb 14, 2016)

One of my close friends is into metal music and she sent me a few songs to listen to but I just didn't like them. It's not my kind of music. I'm sure if i looked hard enough I'd find at least one song I like because I listen to various kinds of music, but from what I've heard so far I'm not a fan.


----------



## graceroxx (Feb 14, 2016)

I only listen to one metal band, and that's Savatage.
Otherwise, I mainly listen to rock and a couple other genres.


----------



## seliph (Feb 14, 2016)

Tao said:


> Pretty much my thoughts, except I would use harsher words to describe the typical metal fan than 'annoying'.



I was gonna say giant bags of **** but I wanted to be kid friendly


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 15, 2016)

nope, it's just not for me. and definitely NOT into Asian pop either - I'd rather listen to metal over that 

"One" by Metallica is a great song though


----------



## uwuzumakii (Feb 15, 2016)

I think it's pretty loud, but hey, everyone's got their preference.


----------



## Locket (Feb 15, 2016)

I do when I'm with my dad

Can't link any because I don't know a lot D:


----------



## radioloves (Feb 15, 2016)

Yeahhhh, rarely do I ever listen to metal. It would most likely be in a friend's car or gong to a heavy metal concert with a friend. I don't mind heavy metal, rocks and all in-betweens, it's fiiiiine and I don't see what's wrong with it cx


----------



## Mariah (Feb 15, 2016)

I went back in my Youtube favorites and found this song.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 15, 2016)

I don't really listen to a lot of metal but I grew up to heavy rock and metal always on the radio.


----------



## Riyadh (Feb 15, 2016)

Eh, I don't like music.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 15, 2016)

it gives me headaches.


----------



## strawberrywine (Feb 15, 2016)

I find metal trashy tbh


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 15, 2016)

A tuning fork is the best way to listen to metal.


----------



## Kaioin (Feb 15, 2016)

I used to a lot. I just grew out of it though. Most of what I listen to now is much less heavy.


----------



## Chocofruit (Feb 15, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> nope, it's just not for me. and definitely NOT into Asian pop either - I'd rather listen to metal over that
> 
> "One" by Metallica is a great song though



Abseloutly, One is a great song, was my favourite for a long time. It's just perfect, in my eyes at least, you got a quiet phase, then it slowly builds up to thrash metal goodness.


----------



## SolarInferno (Feb 15, 2016)

I do love metal, but only certain genres of it - symphonic, glam, neoclassical, power, progressive, pretty much any that focuses on being melodic. I aren't really a big fan of growling and screaming(though I do like a good bit of falsetto), that said, I am fine with it here and there. 

Some of my favourites:



Spoiler: Nightwish - I Want My Tears Back













Spoiler: Theocracy - Mirror of Souls













Spoiler: Gary Moore - Over the Hills And Far Away


----------



## ZetaFunction (Feb 15, 2016)

No, I usually don't listen to it, but sometimes I do just for a change.

I don't really have much of an opinion on metal; it is what it is.  It's like country music, sometimes it makes me want to cover my ears and make me scream "IT BURNS IT BURNS", but sometimes it's great and I'll listen to it all day.


----------



## focus (Feb 15, 2016)

i'm sorry but this scares me


----------



## cornimer (Feb 15, 2016)

I don't listen to metal. I really don't like the way it sounds.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 15, 2016)

Yeah I listen to it. Slipknot is one of my favorite metal bands.

Also I'm one of the people who likes KPOP and Metal.


----------



## Chocofruit (Feb 15, 2016)

focus said:


> i'm sorry but this scares me



Well, there's way scarier sounding music than what I've linked in my thread. There's something called Black metal, that thrives on being satanic and hell-ish.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cherrii said:


> Yeah I listen to it. Slipknot is one of my favorite metal bands.
> 
> Also I'm one of the people who likes KPOP and Metal.



Nice Slipknot have some good songs. And also, I've heard of diverse music taste, then there's liking Metal and Asian pop. They're such antonymous genres of music.


----------



## kelpy (Feb 15, 2016)

I don't and I don't think I ever will.
It's too loud for my liking, I like stuff that's fast paced, cheery and not growling and yelling about something.


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 15, 2016)

Chocofruit said:


> Nice Slipknot have some good songs. And also, I've heard of diverse music taste, then there's liking Metal and Asian pop. They're such antonymous genres of music.



I used to like both deathcore bands and the Jonas Brothers during the same time period. It's nice being open minded


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Feb 15, 2016)

Unless it's K.K. Metal, no.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Feb 15, 2016)

I've never listened to metal before. I've listened to all three of the songs, and they all have great tunes, melodies, I don't know the word, but they're actually really good. I don't like the first one's lyrics, the voice is too growl-y and irritating, but the second one was great. I like the quick "Don't tread on me!"'s. It was definitely my favourite, I liked the quick bits with breaks inbetween.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 15, 2016)

Chocofruit said:


> Well, there's way scarier sounding music than what I've linked in my thread. There's something called Black metal, that thrives on being satanic and hell-ish.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm the kind of person who likes most of the genre's. The only music genre I can't stand is country.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 15, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> Yeah, I'm the kind of person who likes most of the genre's. The only music genre I can't stand is country.



Yeah, even though my main favorite music is alternative rock, I like most genres as well, although I don't like country and my parents always ridiculed me for that.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Feb 15, 2016)

I used to like metal back in the day, I guess. I don't really like it much anymore but my favorite was probably Anthrax and if I were to listen to any metal I'd probably just stick with them. If anything I'm more into what metal was back in the 70s.


----------



## radical6 (Feb 15, 2016)

my friend listens to viking metal and i ****ing hate her


----------



## Earth Wolf-Howl (Feb 16, 2016)

Yes, I listen to metal. Sure, I may not listen to much outside of symphonic metal and power metal, but honestly, I still think my answer applies, considering those two subgenres are what I listen to the most in general.

As for my opinion on it? Well, one thing I have to point out is the sheer amount of variety in it. I mean, think about it- how many subgenres in it are there, and how many of them are different from one another? And even when it comes to lyrics, metal tends to have a lot of creative freedom. Sure, you could possibly say the same about rock, but even if it is, the variety's one thing I've always admired about metal as a whole.

Reading through the first page of this topic, though, and about the whole 'bigotry' thing... I don't think I've actually seen an instance of that happening for certain, but it could be why my brother has his mindset. I know for sure that he's very sexist, and though metal might not be a contributing factor, what others are saying here makes me suspect that it might have something to do with it. Then again, though, that probably has a lot to do with what one listens to rather than metal as a whole. After all, every genre has bands that could possibly encourage stuff like that, do they not?

Here are a few songs I like:



Spoiler:  Songs


----------



## alesha (Feb 16, 2016)

No, I prefer plastic, wood is great to listen to aswell!


----------



## Dorian (Feb 16, 2016)

I did back in the day. I am old, lol. But yes, interesting bit of trivia: my brother had a heavy metal band and one day was auditioning drummers and who came in but little Lars Ulrich. He played with them for about two weeks before my idiot brother decided he wasn't the proper fit. Lars invited my brother to come over and jam with what would become Metallica, but again... idiot brother wanted to be the boss. That is why he is in his fifties and still in a dead end job. My bit of trivia comes from this: first kiss, laundry room, Lars from Metallica. Lol 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Guess I forgot to mention the bands I was into: Maiden, Scorpians and Judas Priest. Saw them all lI've back in the day. I was a buyer for Tower Records (when they were still alive, lol) and got backstage for all the concerts back then.


----------



## Charty (Feb 16, 2016)

I strongly recommend Metal: A Headbanger's Journey. It's a documentary about Metal Music and all it's ridiculous sub-genres. Because it _is_ getting hilarious now with all the different types (_groove_ metal? What's that? Elevator music for headbangers?). The same documentary goes through the family tree of Metal as well. It's a great watch.

I'm always an Iron Maiden fan. Member of the club, seen them a lot. All this shouty screamy stuff and toddler-banging-on-a-pot rhythm stuff doesn't sit well with me. I can never find the tune in amongst it all.


----------



## sej (Feb 16, 2016)

Nahh


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 16, 2016)

Chocofruit said:


> Abseloutly, One is a great song, was my favourite for a long time. It's just perfect, in my eyes at least, you got a quiet phase, then it slowly builds up to thrash metal goodness.


yup i agree with you, the crescendo makes the song amazing - says a lot about the song and how genius it is since i don't like metal but i still appreciate it


----------



## Chocofruit (Feb 16, 2016)

RainbowCherry said:


> I've never listened to metal before. I've listened to all three of the songs, and they all have great tunes, melodies, I don't know the word, but they're actually really good. I don't like the first one's lyrics, the voice is too growl-y and irritating, but the second one was great. I like the quick "Don't tread on me!"'s. It was definitely my favourite, I liked the quick bits with breaks inbetween.



Nice, great to hear. Cool to see that you're interested!  And I totally understand the thing with the first song, regarding the growls, I've showed the song to countless people, some say they don't hear the singer, some say it isn't singing, some say it's just noise set to a rythm! xD It's interesting to see what people say about that first song, I'm always interested.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Earth Wolf-Howl said:


> Yes, I listen to metal. Sure, I may not listen to much outside of symphonic metal and power metal, but honestly, I still think my answer applies, considering those two subgenres are what I listen to the most in general.
> 
> As for my opinion on it? Well, one thing I have to point out is the sheer amount of variety in it. I mean, think about it- how many subgenres in it are there, and how many of them are different from one another? And even when it comes to lyrics, metal tends to have a lot of creative freedom. Sure, you could possibly say the same about rock, but even if it is, the variety's one thing I've always admired about metal as a whole.
> 
> ...



I gotta say, I certainly enjoy when a woman sings in a metal band, it brings something entirely different to the table, it works especially well in symphonic and melodic metal genres. I enjoyed the songs!  

And yeah, I think every genre--every demographic, has their bigoted lot of individuals. Where they say either black or white people are the problem for everything. Just recently a very famous groove metal vocalist named Philip H. Anselmo, did the "Sieg heil" and yelled "White power!" That's just one example of bigotry in metal, but there are more. Also since lyrics in metal songs vary SO much, there are so many different minds behind each one of them. It's quiet hard to not have one or two bigoted lads among a group. But you can't deny some write very good songs.

Anyways, there are also those bigots in metal that just say "YOU LISTEN TO _______ METAL?! HAH, YOU'RE SUCH A ______!" Those people are just honestly dumb, in my eyes atleast. xD Funny how soceity is preached for being such a tolerant place, yet some people can't tolerate other just listening to other genres of music.

Anyways, thanks for the awesome and long post!


----------



## tumut (Feb 17, 2016)

I like rock, indie rock or alt rock but metal is so gross sounding.


----------



## cIementine (Feb 17, 2016)

I love metal. it's so ductile, strong, and generally shiny.


----------



## Tao (Feb 17, 2016)

Chocofruit said:


> I gotta say, I certainly enjoy when a woman sings in a metal band, it brings something entirely different to the table, it works especially well in symphonic and melodic metal genres. I enjoyed the songs!



I think the only problem I find with female vocalists in metal bands is that they're mostly either in symphonic bands or in one of those radio friendly 'Evanescence' bands that are mostly just power chords and a 4 beat. It's just not very diverse.

There's a huge lack of woman fronted bands that are still full of tasty riffs, sweet solo's and double bass, though I guess I appreciate those bands more when I do find one.

(Note: I'm fine with symphonic bands, I just get bored of seeing a woman in a Youtube thumbnail on a metal video and 90% of the time it leading to yet another symphonic band)


----------



## Hai (Feb 17, 2016)

I found this thread while listening to Machine Head 
So yes, I do listen to metal. It's my favourite genre.


----------



## skout (Feb 17, 2016)

my fav


----------



## Peter (Feb 17, 2016)

Nope I don't listen to it. I don't really have much of an opinion on metal music, simply because I haven't listened to enough songs to know whether or not I like it; but from what I have heard it sounded pretty bad. But hey, each to their own~


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 17, 2016)

Dixx said:


> I like rock, indie rock or alt rock but metal is so gross sounding.



What alternative rock do you like?


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Feb 17, 2016)

Honestly, it has been the only genre I haven't gotten sick of in the last 10 years. After going Country>Oldies>Modern Pop>Dubstep, I have honestly loved what I have heard. The songs have meaning to them and have great beats. I tend to go with older metal, such as Black Sabbath, Metallica, and Led Zeppelin as that is what I feel truly defines the metal genre. I do like some of the newer metal bands, such as Pantera, Disturbed, and Five Finger Death Punch as it gives a bit more kick when I need it.

Here are a few of my favorite songs:


Spoiler: Black Sabbath - Glory Ride













Spoiler: Metallica - For Whom The Bell Tolls













Spoiler: Five Finger Death Punch - Wrong Side of Heaven


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Feb 18, 2016)

Nope, aside from マキシマムザホルモン/maximum the hormone.
Their song is just so vulgar in terms of sexual terms, still too cheerful and full of love for the music. I love it very much.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Feb 18, 2016)

i don't listen to metal. it's not really my kind of thing. .-.


----------



## Sheepette (Feb 19, 2016)

Kaziga said:


> I guess when I was a young teenager I liked a lot of dark music because I was in a dark place, and it helped me. Now that I'm a little less in that rut I've opened up to just about every genre of music.



I still have some of those dark places, sometimes...


----------

